
Assange Timed WikiLeaks Release of Democratic Emails to Harm Hillary Clinton - greenburger
http://nytimes.com/2016/07/27/us/politics/assange-timed-wikileaks-release-of-democratic-emails-to-harm-hillary-clinton.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=0&referer=
======
zarriak
> revelations in the emails that party officials had privately rooted

This does little justice to what actually is said in those emails

I mean I don't get why they talk about him timing it to hurt her, he literally
said that the next emails he releases will contain “enough evidence” for the
Department of Justice to indict Hillary Clinton. [0]

I guess it gets the most media attention now, albeit limited from mainstream
publications. I find it annoying that the most coverage from mainstream
American publications have been about the leaks and not the content. More
people have opinions on whether the Russians were the source for Wikileaks
than about the content of the emails.

[0]: [http://www.itv.com/news/update/2016-06-12/assange-on-
peston-...](http://www.itv.com/news/update/2016-06-12/assange-on-peston-on-
sunday-more-clinton-leaks-to-come/)

~~~
microcolonel
This is the New York Times. They're here for Hillary in the same way the DNC
is. _They_ don't care what's in the emails.

I'm sure they don't understand that releasing the DNC emails during the DNC
makes perfectly good sense.

~~~
mc32
It's also possible they're "mad" (upset) that they didn't get an exclusive out
of it as they did with the Manning cable leaks. So it might be a kind of hissy
fit on the NYT's part.

~~~
SixSigma
Clinton Foundation Donors [1]

$1,000,000-$5,000,000

Carlos Slim

Chairman & CEO of Telmex, largest New York Times shareholder

[http://www.politico.com/blogs/media/2015/05/clinton-
foundati...](http://www.politico.com/blogs/media/2015/05/clinton-foundation-
donors-include-dozens-of-media-organizations-individuals-207228)

------
atombath
Notice how the NYT dropped the comment feature from their site.

Notice how they've been caught during this cycle fighting Clinton's battles
against Sanders.

Notice how there isn't a single direct quote from Assange regarding an
intention to "harm hillary"... there are only quotes about how he dislikes her
platform.

Nothing talking about the msm collusion with dnc? We all noticed.

So many things to notice here.

------
rurban
Nonsense. To harm or get rid of Hillary it should have been timed earlier.
Wikileaks clearly needs a lot of time to process such massive leaks. They are
doing journalists work after all.

A few months ago there was still a chance to get a non-criminal, not-lying
nominee who would have had a chance against Trump. Now it's too late already.
The only outcome was Wasserman Schultz being promoted and Trump leading the
polls. All this was entirely expected.

~~~
dragonwriter
> The only outcome was Wasserman Schultz being promoted

Schultz wasn't promoted, she was removed from a position of substantive power
and moved to one that's basically a zero-responsibility-and-power position
traditionally used to recognize people have given notable support to a
candidate.

~~~
progressive_dad
What is this Amy Bouzaglo's kitchen?

------
Kristine1975
"Putin did it", "Assange wants to harm HRC"... anything to avoid talking about
the actual _contents_ of the emails.

~~~
drivingmenuts
Is there anything in the emails that hasn't been discussed to death already?

Benghazi is a pretty much settled issue after 8 or so enquiries failed to turn
up anything of substance.

I'm guessing that the rest of the stuff is the usual small potatoes politics
that just happens because it has to happen.

~~~
JorgeGT
Note that these are not Hillary's private server emails but the internal DNC
emails, different leaks.

------
DefaultUserHN
More like Assange timed the WikiLeaks release to provide more information to
the voters, which is good.

A well informed voter is a good voter.

~~~
dTal
"A little knowledge is a dangerous thing."

More information does not necessarily lead to a better vote (where "better" is
defined as the vote that the voter would pick were they in possession of _all_
relevant information).

To illustrate, imagine two candidates: candidate A, who looks like a regular
politician, and candidate B, who looks like a serial killer. In the absence of
any further information, you vote for candidate A.

Now imagine you read an entirely truthful pamphlet detailing guy A's trust
fund excesses and other misdemeanors, while helpfully mentioning that guy B
volunteers in a homeless shelter in his spare time. You switch your vote to
guy B.

But it transpires that guy B occasionally abducts and murders the odd homeless
person. He really is a serial killer! So your initial, "uninformed" vote was
_correct_ , and moreover correct for the _right reasons_ , despite being
strictly better informed after reading the pamphlet.

Trump will certainly have skeletons in his closet too.

~~~
erlehmann_
I have heard a “Trump probably did something equally bad, but we may not know”
argument once when discussing Hillary Clinton's involvement in drone
assasinations. I immediately pointed out that it is speculation at best,
unless backed up by evidence.

~~~
Kristine1975
Trump is pretty open about the bad things he _wants_ to do, though. Although
I'm still hoping he's just a loudmouth.

P.S: Not a Killary supporter (just making sure I'm not misunderstood ;-)

~~~
erlehmann_
Indeed; Trump has said on public TV he would “take out” the families of
terrorists. But the current administration has already done that,
intentionally: [http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2012/10/how-
team...](http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2012/10/how-team-obama-
justifies-the-killing-of-a-16-year-old-american/264028/)

As a German, I find it very weird that so many americans support politicians
who boast about assassinating people.

------
perseusprime11
I sometimes think there are more Trump supporters in the Silicon Valley than
our leaders who seem to think they represent the entire SV.

This article talks about the shy trump vote.
[http://praxis.ink/2016/07/democrats-fear-secret-trump-
vote-t...](http://praxis.ink/2016/07/democrats-fear-secret-trump-vote-that-
doesnt-show-up-in-polling/)

How much of this shy vote is true in Silicon Valley?

------
douche
Is there any time prior to November that this could have been released that
wouldn't have cast a bad light on the DNC and Clinton?

------
cpncrunch
If he thinks Hillary is bad, just wait until he releases something bad about
Trump when Trump is in power!

------
coupdetaco
Anyone surprised and/or outraged at this runs a very real risk of playing the
useful idiot

